# Need Help Finding New Lights For My 2012 Cruze



## Cruzen Ohio (Oct 30, 2011)

Just joined the site. I bought a 2012 Cruze Lt RS last week. I want to change the dome lights to LED and possibly all the other lights in and around the car. Reguarding the Domes... they should be the same size as 2011 CORRECT? and where is a good place to order them at? With the headlights I would like to buy Halos but for now looking for brighter bulbs. Any recommendations? I usually run Silverstar but was thinking something with a blue tint would be cool?


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Cruzen, I hear ya. Just bought my 12 LT/RS on friday. This is my second cruze and this ones mone  I would like to do the same regarding led's so Im going to see what responses you get. Hopefully someone can help us both!


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I also just got a 2012 Cruze and find the dome light sucks. I would love to see if an LED one would be better but I haven't tried to open it to see what size bulb is in there.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

eBay has some led dome light replacements. They're the board type lights. I'm not sure how good they are though in terms of quality but I'm interested to find out if anyone has tried them. I know a couple of members have gone the led route for the domes.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the panel dome light and map lights . They are super bright, ill look for pic


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Pic of led panel


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Those look nice and bright that would be perfect. Do you know what sizes of boards you put in there?


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Hella bright. That is some double sun power right there.


----------



## Cruzen Ohio (Oct 30, 2011)

Cruzeman.... where did you get yours at? Ebay? Do you ever have the problem with them being too bright while driving. Yours look super bright but I like it. Did you just hook them right up or did you have to use like a "resistor" or something. Resistor are used more for like the blinkers right? Im still trying to understand how LEDs work.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i got them off of ebay, they fit right into the light area and are plug n play. I love the dome light but if you need to put the map light on for a sec while driving it may be to bright.


----------



## Cruzen Ohio (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe Ill just put a panel in the dome light and get another kind of LED for the map lights. I plan to switch out my plate lights too. Hope to find them and order real soon.

Cruzeman... I noticed on your profile pics you have LED strips under your headlights. Are those the same ones that you can get at like autozone? Were they pretty easy to wire up and how did you do it. They look really good. I LIKE THE LOOK ALOT!


----------

